# Ein  will routen :)



## CaddyMan (1. August 2005)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Mein Server, der für mein Netzwerk zu hause den Internetzugang erledigt, ist ein SuSE 9.2 . Das funktioniert alles auch sehr nett. Das Masquearding übernimmt dabei die SuSEfirewal2. Nun möchte ich aber gerne mal versuchen, einen Audiostream von einem Rechner innerhalb des Netzwerks nach aussen zu transportieren, sprich wenn ein anderer Rechner eine Anfrage auf einem bestimmten Port sendet, soll diese durchgereicht werden, so dass der interne Rechner antwortet. Wie und wo kann ich das einstellen? Wird vermutlich nur eine Kleinigkeit sein,aber ich hab in der etc/sysconfig/susefirewall2 nichts dazu gefunden. Könnte mir da mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Vielen Dank

Caddy

Edit: Ok, ich habs hingekriegt. war wirklich nur eine Zeile in der etc/sysconfig/susefirewall2 beim Punkt FW_FORWARD_MASQ


----------

